# I installed 10.4.9 - no issues



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

All OK so far on PB.

Anyone have any issues before I run the eMac, iMac and iBook?


----------



## Waynergy (Jan 6, 2007)

"USB video conferencing cameras for use with iChat"

Does that mean the next iSight will be USB?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> "USB video conferencing cameras for use with iChat"


Or it could mean that OS X will work more easily with 3rd party cameras???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Doesn't the internal iSight device connect via USB? And this also solidifies its functionality with (shudder) Windows OSs.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Alright MacOS 10.4.9 is out... this could indicate the new Mac Pro is not far off.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I also got a iPhoto 6.0.6, but maybe that is just me....


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (PPC 163MB)

Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (Intel) 310MB

Arguably a more stable way of installing updates.
The way I like to update.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder if it adds support for USB cams in the way that Ecamm's iChatUSB Cam does? Interesting.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

Heart said:


> Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (PPC 163MB)
> 
> Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (Intel) 310MB
> 
> ...



Interesting Dave I always use the Delta from Software Update and have had no problems . I figure it this way the less code that gets updated the less chance of a bit going wonky and causing a problem . Any way the update installed without problem and I also got the iPhoto update but then again I seldom use iPhoto 
I remembered to disconnect my fire wire drives this time LOL I don't think this has been an issue since Panther 10.3.9 but it never hurts to practice "Safe Upgrade"


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Heart said:


> Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (PPC 163MB)
> 
> Mac OS X 10.4.9 Combo Update (Intel) 310MB
> 
> ...


Used Software Update on a friend's PPC and file size was just under 60MB.
Wondering why the file size is so much larger from the links you provided?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Ants said:


> Used Software Update on a friend's PPC and file size was just under 60MB.
> Wondering why the file size is so much larger from the links you provided?


You didn't use the combo updater. the combo updater is always bigger.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup, it's 10.4.1 - 10.4.9 all in one.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

darkscot said:


> You didn't use the combo updater. the combo updater is always bigger.


Thanks for answering my silly question. It makes sense after reading your reply.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*its simple ...I think*



Ants said:


> Used Software Update on a friend's PPC and file size was just under 60MB.
> Wondering why the file size is so much larger from the links you provided?


 The PPC upgrade DELTA is 60 MB the Delta intel upgrade is 94 MB and the combo upgrades include every thing from day one of Tiger so they are HUGE


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

No issues on the update. I ran the delta - result was fine - but because I am anal about updates I ran the combo over it too. The Combo did a double restart.

I prefer the Combo because in early OSX versions it solved problems to do so. Also ran Repair Permissions before and after, tho' I understand this is largely serendipitous.

Either way, no issues to this moment.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Okay - so who's gonna be the first person to say "Installed fine - system seems 'snappier'"?


----------



## azilnik (May 21, 2005)

*Nice*

It's all good in the hood.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Heart said:


> I also got a iPhoto 6.0.6, but maybe that is just me....


iPhoto update here, too. Installed both iPhoto 6.0.6 + 10.4.9 with no issues.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Okay - so who's gonna be the first person to say "Installed fine - system seems 'snappier'"?


Can't say that here.... seems about the same speed-wise to my "butt dyno".


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

oooo lala! My final OS X update for maybe a year to come... kinda scary... but I aint switching to Leopard anytime soon! ... if you ask why... look at my signature... thats why!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Waynergy said:


> "USB video conferencing cameras for use with iChat"
> 
> Does that mean the next iSight will be USB?


Nope. It means Apple is adding support for third-party USB cameras as they cut short their own iSight product.


----------



## dmg (Feb 4, 2003)

*PMG5 Quad Problems - 17" MBP CD No Problems... yet*

So far, the main problem with my PMG5 Quad is the optical drive Eject key not working as others have stated. I'm using an Apple BT Wireless Keyboard.

I also use a second Apple BT Wireless Keyboard with my 17" MBP Core Duo and the eject key works just fine their after the update.

I'm very disappointed that Apple could let such an obvious bug through their QA.

What's the best way to report this to Apple so they can get it fixed quickly? Not being able to open the optical drive bay to insert a disk is going to be a problem.

~dmg


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Have you tried F12??
You can also put an eject button in the menu bar - I have to 3rd party KB.

•••

Oh yeah no problem seems snappier 

Likely cuz I hadn't restarted in a while and maybe cuz of the 1900 card. 
No big change on 1000 windows.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am going to wait ten days before even thinking about the update. 10.4.8 is running just fine for me and I see no pressing need to fix what ain't broke.


----------



## dmg (Feb 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Have you tried F12??
> You can also put an eject button in the menu bar - I have to 3rd party KB.


Sorry, I'm confused. F12 is the default Dashboard key. How does brining up Dashboard open the drive tray?

And how does one put an Eject key in the menu bar?

Either way it's disconcerting that the Eject key on the keyboard doesn't open the drive tray.

~dmg


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm - it DID fix a mouse scrolling problem - some websites would stall out part way ( NYT ).
Now scrolls completely - THAT's worth it alone. :clap:

Might help some erratic BT devices.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Living on the Edge*



The Doug said:


> I am going to wait ten days before even thinking about the update. 10.4.8 is running just fine for me and I see no pressing need to fix what ain't broke.


I had made a full normal back up just minutes before Software update announced the upgrade to 10.4.9 so I figured "what the heck go for it " Conservative is fine Doug but 10 days ??? Even Stephen Harper would upgrade before then LOL


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Open System Preferences from the dock and selection "Keyboard & Mouse". There is a check box below the type test strings entitled "Show eject in menu bar". Switch this on and the eject symbol will appear in the menu bar.

You can change the default Fkeys as well.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

dmg said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. F12 is the default Dashboard key. How does brining up Dashboard open the drive tray?
> 
> And how does one put an Eject key in the menu bar?
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but even if you remap Dashboard to a different key, F12 won't work to eject discs on an Apple keyboard (however, on 3rd party keyboards, thats the general method).

Regardless, you can find the Eject menu plugin by navigating here (or open a new Finder window, and press Shift+Cmd+G, and paste the following):

/System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras

And simply double click "Eject.menu". I thought there was an easier way to do that, but I just can't remember.


EDIT: Looks like MacDoc beat me to it, AND found the easier way. I really need high speed internet.


----------



## dmg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Doesn't work*



MacDoc said:


> Open System Preferences from the dock and selection "Keyboard & Mouse". There is a check box below the type test strings entitled "Show eject in menu bar". Switch this on and the eject symbol will appear in the menu bar.
> 
> You can change the default Fkeys as well.


No, the check box is not there. Perhaps it doesn't apply to Blue Tooth keyboards.

~dmg

*update:* was able to use the 'Eject.menu' to load the Eject icon in the menu bar. It works. Once it was loaded in the menu bar, the Eject Key on the keyboard started working, but only if I hold it down for a much longer period of time.

My guess is that it something wasn't initialized until the icon was loaded along with the complication of having to hold the key longer.

I spent the last 20 minutes on the phone with Apple's tech support explaining this work around to them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Look for eject.menu

I tried Control-Alt-Escape's suggestion and didn't see it. However, a tried-and-true method is to go to /System/Library/Core Services/Menu Extras and double-click Eject.menu. That will place the eject menulet at the right side of the menu bar. If you want to remove it, drag it to the desktop while pressing Command.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

K I cant believe I forgot what the name of it is (shame on me) ... but that little blue magnifying glass in the top right corner of the screen... It isn't working anymore after the update... it's totally corrupted. I cant even click on it! only keyboard shortcut.... BUT all it does is highlight it.. no drop down menu to enter anything! Gee... thanx Apple! n I was so starting to rely on that little thingy! I've repaired permissions n everything... nothing seems out of the ordinary except that, oh and sites stalling! I hope a run of Onyx will fix the issue.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

I've got an iMac Core Duo and updates went smooth.

One thing though, the iMac volume has changed ... it's louder now.

Anyone else with this increase?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

shane3547 said:


> I've got an iMac Core Duo and updates went smooth.
> 
> One thing though, the iMac volume has changed ... it's louder now.
> 
> Anyone else with this increase?


Here's your answer.



> Other
> • Improves the reliability of OpenGL-accelerated graphics in Blizzard's World of Warcraft.
> • Improves the reliability of OpenGL-based applications on Mac Pro computer with Nvidia graphics cards.
> • Includes updated security certificates.
> ...


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Everything's OK so far. 1 GHz eMac.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap: ...got me. Brat.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

No problems here on my G3 Lombard....now to update my G4 and my BW G3.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

MacBook Pro 2GHZ and PowerMac G5 Dual 2GHZ, no problems.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

backed up first....no issues updating my Macbook 2.0GHz CoreDuo. Long restart but all seems fine.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Updated the eMac 1.25, No issues other than the usual gridlock on the internet.

Dave


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> K I cant believe I forgot what the name of it is (shame on me) ... but that little blue magnifying glass in the top right corner of the screen... It isn't working anymore after the update... it's totally corrupted. I cant even click on it! only keyboard shortcut.... BUT all it does is highlight it.. no drop down menu to enter anything! Gee... thanx Apple! n I was so starting to rely on that little thingy! I've repaired permissions n everything... nothing seems out of the ordinary except that, oh and sites stalling! I hope a run of Onyx will fix the issue.


Try another Restart.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Here's your answer.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

installed the combo on my intel imac no problems so far....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Scrolling fix is a TREAT :clap:


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Finder scroll windows scroll much cleaner..doesn't stall now! Overall scrollin is beter now too.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

everything fine on my macbook


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sigh, the last update for the G3s... unless they pull Leopard out of a hat and it runs on G3s (without a hack).



bmovie said:


> No problems here on my G3 Lombard....now to update my G4 and my BW G3.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Some issues -- some of which already covered in this thread:

http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbt...ewsthread&Number=487905&page=0&view=collapsed

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/OSX/10.4.9_reports.html#reports

I think I'll hold off for a bit.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

10.4.9 seems to have buggered my Macbook's airport.... it keeps dropping off and when I wake from sleep it can't connect


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Canuckmakem said:


> 10.4.9 seems to have buggered my Macbook's airport.... it keeps dropping off and when I wake from sleep it can't connect


Had the same problem prior to the 10.4.9 update on my Macbook but SU also suggested I install the Airport Extreme Update along with the iPhoto.Seems to have solved the issue.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/airportextremeupdate2007002.html


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmm.... thats fixed the dropping issue.... but it still has issues when waking finding the network


----------



## ron_g (Jan 5, 2003)

All is a-ok here: Powermac G4 MDD


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

downloaded the 10.4.9 intel update 160 MB
then ran sfw. update and still shows 2 more updates
1. Airport Extreme update
2. iphoto 6.0.6


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> downloaded the 10.4.9 intel update 160 MB
> then ran sfw. update and still shows 2 more updates
> 1. Airport Extreme update
> 2. iphoto 6.0.6


iPhoto update was alongside 10.4.9. AirPort update was released a few days ago.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Good on:

Pismo 500 MHz
G4 500 MhZ
G4 Dual 533 MHZ


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

No problems on my 24" C2D iMac. Ran the combo update, got two restarts and everything seems to be working as it should.
Very happy that my Nikon D40 now has RAW support and the network picks up faster from sleep.
Oh yeah, the volume does seem louder...


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

All okay on my Core Duo Mac Mini, G4 Powerbook, and wife's G4 iBook.

Only minor issue was that it broke the Nova Media plug-ins that I had installed for my E62, but that was quickly rendered a non-issue after I uninstalled them and discovered that 10.4.9 (or more specifically, iSync 2.4) now natively supports the E62, rendering the Nova Media plug-ins unnecessary, at least for this particular device.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

All good, if not better on my Core 2 17" iMac.

I have not even run Onyx yet and it feels very snappy!!


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Pelao said:


> Or it could mean that OS X will work more easily with 3rd party cameras???


Well, I can now report back regards using 10.4.9 with the Logitech Pro 5000 web cam (USB Video Class)...

Not only does iChat now work perfectly without the iChatUSBCam file, but I tried a new recording window in Quicktime Player (I have QT PRO), and I was able to record a 30 second movie with none of the problems that existed previously.

All is great!

Oh, does someone have a way for me to get that fun special effects program I've heard about that came with the first iMacs, etc. that had built-in cameras?

I can't even remember what the program is called. I bet it would work fine... unless it only works on INTEL machines in which case I'm out of luck as this is just a G4 I'm using.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The program is called "Photo Booth" and yes it will work on a G4 (It worked on iMac G5's, so I don't see why it wouldn't work on a G4). You'll have to find it to download somewhere (I think torrent sites have it) -- apparently it'll come standard in Leopard (part of the "All In" with boot camp, etc...)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Used the 308 megabyte "combo" updater - no problems so far!


M


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

Installed the 10.4.9 combo update and some problems have been arrising.
1. The keyboard eject... I have to hold it down for a few seconds before it realizes that i pushed the key.
2. Restart problems... sometimes when i restart my Sawtooth, it hangs on the initail blue screen and i have to restart the machine. Sometimes several times before i get to the desktop.
3. Network hickups... On my B&W G3 i get new -1001 errors trying to update from apple.
4. Can't repair permissions... Completely killed it on my B&W (Network needed for disk utility???)
5. USB cam support... My Logitech quickcam Chat doesn't work in iChat nor Quicktime. Maybe to old or not fully supported?

I have repeaired permissions on my G4 (can't on my G3) and these problems still stick around. Everything worked great when i had 10.4.8
I'm tempted to start from scratch.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

give onyx a try first
did u repair permissions before the update?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I don't like the issue with the keyboard eject. Kind of a nuisance. I noticed when clicking on my airport icon in the menubar, there was quite a bit of hesitation along with the pinwheel spinning a bit. Might be a quirk. After all, I did just update last night before retiring. Just booted up now.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I actually don't think it's an issue. I think it's there to protect from accidental pushes. I know I've hit the eject button a few times when trying to mute my machine.. now I don't have to worry about it ejecting my media if I miss.


----------



## kyle_a_m (Oct 31, 2006)

Vexel said:


> I actually don't think it's an issue. I think it's there to protect from accidental pushes. I know I've hit the eject button a few times when trying to mute my machine.. now I don't have to worry about it ejecting my media if I miss.


The old "It's not a bug, it's a _feature_" defense?


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

dmg said:


> And how does one put an Eject key in the menu bar?


Another (easier) way to put the eject function in the menu bar is with the Menu Butler widget. It allows you to easily add most menu icons.

http://www.macmage.com/software/menubutler.php


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

nsta le the combo u date an so far no s ra ge behav o r.
Fe ls sna ier on my G4 M D.
Last up ate bef re a new c mpu er.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Eject button seems fine to me. I think it's just hindsight?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

shane3547 said:


> I've got an iMac Core Duo and updates went smooth.
> 
> One thing though, the iMac volume has changed ... it's louder now.
> 
> Anyone else with this increase?


All went smoothly on my MacBook Pro but yes, I did notice a significant change in the volume level.

My volume level was so poor that playing a song in iTunes with the on board speakers required full volume in the past. Now is literally blasts at full volume. I had always run my volume setting at "8" while surfing. That is now far too loud and I run it a "1" since the update.

I also installed the iPhoto and Airport Extreme updates with no issues.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*USB Compact Flash Card as USB volume under 10.4.9*

Not mounted on startup 
Disk Uility does not recognize the card as a volume
System profiler show it as a Universal Storage Device on the Keyboard USB bus 
Disk Warrior does not recognize it 

Dropping back to a backup under 10.4.8 and everything is back to normal

So one would have to blame 10.4.9 

intel iMac 20" 2.16 ghz with 2 megs of ram 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Updated, no problems here.

Intel iMac 24", 2.16 2Gb Ram


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

reddrag0n said:


> 1. The keyboard eject... I have to hold it down for a few seconds before it realizes that i pushed the key.


Apple did this to help laptop users as backspace was next to eject function.



> USB cam support... My Logitech quickcam Chat doesn't work in iChat nor Quicktime. Maybe to old or not fully supported?


I'd say it's not supported... The web cam MUST BE a USB Video Class design. This means something like the Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 from 2006. There are about a half-dozen other compatible web cams on the market.



> I have repeaired permissions on my G4 (can't on my G3) and these problems still stick around. Everything worked great when i had 10.4.8


I upgraded to 10.4.9 yesterday on my Sawtooth G4/400 (upgraded with a GigaDesigns 1.2 GHz CPU upgrade)... Working like a charm, including support for my Logitech web cam (same model as mentioned above).


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Updated yesterday and no probs (knock on wood).


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Follow up*



Brian Scully said:


> Not mounted on startup
> Disk Uility does not recognize the card as a volume
> System profiler show it as a Universal Storage Device on the Keyboard USB bus
> Disk Warrior does not recognize it
> ...


Here is the latest I hate when I reply to my own posts http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/frown.gif

Installed the combo update and no difference 

Flash drive was installed in the Keyboard USB port where it worked under 10.4.8
and still does under that OS
I have tried this flash drive on both a 7 port USB 1.1 hub which is down stream from a USB 2.0 hub and it is not recognised on either BUT ......
If I plug it directly into an open USB port on the back of the iMac it shows up immediately and can be verified etc under Disk Utilities under 10.4.9

I have moved the Apple keyboard and Macally track ball to the 7 port USB 1.1 hub and the two printers and the Plantronics head set are on the USB 4 port 2.0 hub 

Thus I am currently fully functional as to all devices but not on the physical ports that recognized them under 10.4.8 

So something is not exactly kosher even tho' the problem has been worked around. 

I would be pleased to hear from anybody that can explain why all of the ports on the hub/s work with everything but the Flash Card and why it now wants to have its own dedicated MB USB port when in the past it was happy to reside on any USB port 

..........brian


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RicktheChemist said:


> I can now use RAW under iPhoto using my Nikon D40.
> 
> They added support... which is really SWEET!
> 
> RtC


That's odd, I've been using RAW with iPhoto which recognized it months ago on 10.4.8 with my Nikon. Hmmmm.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> I would be pleased to hear from anybody that can explain why all of the ports on the hub/s work with everything but the Flash Card and why it now wants to have its own dedicated MB USB port when in the past it was happy to reside on any USB port
> 
> ..........brian


I don't really have a definitive answer, but there are two basic issues with USB that I have run into.
One is a power issue when using an unpowered hub like the hub on a keyboard - don't know if your other hubs are powered.
But in my case, I had a Logitech "Mouseman" mouse plugged into an Apple keyboard. The mouse is specified at 5 volts, 100ma and an unpowered hub, like the keyboard is supposed to deliver up to 100ma.
So things should work fine and mostly they do, but occasionally the mouse would freeze. I lived with that for about a year and then decided to switch the USB connection for the printer and the mouse. The printer is now plugged into the keyboard and the mouse into the Mac directly and all the mouse problems disappeared completely. I have been running like that for about five years and the mouse never froze once after I made the change.
I assume the mouse/keyboard hub combination was marginal, either the mouse drew a bit more than 100ma or the keyboard delivered slightly less.
If I plug an SD card (with a USB connector) into the keyboard USB bus, I get a error message right away that there is not enough power, but with the mouse there was no such indication.

The second issue seems to be a plain compatibility issue with USB hubs. I have seen warnings on a number of USB devices that they will not work reliably with USB hubs (especially the cheap ones) and the recommendation is to plug them into native Mac USB ports directly. Trouble is that there aren't very many USB ports on the average Mac. I added a 4-port USB PCI card to my G4 for $7.00 and that's already fully used - trouble is with an iMac you can't do that.
I think the best bet is to use a powered USB hub from a major manufacturer, not these no name $5.00 devices.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

No problems encountered as yet

Cheers


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

iMac G5, no issues.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Thanks krs*



krs said:


> I don't really have a definitive answer, but there are two basic issues with USB that I have run into.
> One is a power issue when using an unpowered hub like the hub on a keyboard - don't know if your other hubs are powered.
> 
> Both the Belkin 7 port USB 1.1 (perhaps a cheapy because Carbon was clearing them at their Kitchener Launch) and the 4 port USB 2.0 Belkin which was mid priced are powered individually
> ...


Thus my hubs KRS seem to be powered and while the 7 port was a clearance with the introduction of USB 2.0 it was not a cheapy at the time that it was introduced and is down stream of a current powered USB Belkin hub 

Regardless the system as described worked flawlessly with every device in its originally described location under 10.4.8 and got sort of messed up under 10.4.9 

Yeppers the devices now work just fine as described above when re jiggered under 10.4.9 but still we REALLY DO NOT KNOW WHY they got screwed up with the upgrade 

You input is useful and I thank you for it but it does not seem to answer the reason USB ports that worked under 10.4.8 do not seem to respond correctly under 10.4.9


----------



## pbedouk (Dec 14, 2006)

*minimize button on Firefox 2.0.0.2 stopped working ,,,*

after installing 10.4.9.

the red and green ones work, not the orange one.

it's ok on other apps.

any ideas?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

pbedouk said:


> after installing 10.4.9.
> the red and green ones work, not the orange one.
> it's ok on other apps.
> any ideas?


FWIW, Firefox 2.0.0.2's minimize button (orange) works fine for me after the update.

Oddly, however, the "REPLY" button here on EhMac has stopped working... but the "QUOTE" button is fine. weird-o.

M


----------



## RideOn (Apr 10, 2003)

The 10.4.9 gave me lots of problems for a day!!!!!! G5 DP1.8
Did the Onyx thing prior to online update - also did quicktime, itunes, iphoto updated on the same session.

Computer would repeatedly go to a blue screen after doing a login. Tried 'safe mode' and the login screen came back repeatedly after entering the password.

Tried disk utility, diskwarrior with no obvious success after doing a 10.4 install on another drive. Then deleted a bunch of cache and login preferences files. Don't know which one(s) did the trick, done several times, but I finally have it working.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> FWIW, Firefox 2.0.0.2's minimize button (orange) works fine for me after the update.
> 
> Oddly, however, the "REPLY" button here on EhMac has stopped working... but the "QUOTE" button is fine. weird-o.
> 
> M


Firefox and all of the ehMac buttons are working fine for me. Must be one of those quirky things??


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

dmg said:


> So far, the main problem with my PMG5 Quad is the optical drive Eject key not working as others have stated. I'm using an Apple BT Wireless Keyboard.
> 
> I also use a second Apple BT Wireless Keyboard with my 17" MBP Core Duo and the eject key works just fine their after the update.
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... I have the same set-up as you: PM G5 Quad with BT keyboard and my eject key works just fine. Perhaps it's a a problem with certain drive manufacturers.


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> give onyx a try first
> did u repair permissions before the update?


No i didn't try onyx first, but i did do a full permissions repair before installing the update. On my Sawtooth and B&W



Calgary Guru said:


> I'd say it's not supported... The web cam MUST BE a USB Video Class design. This means something like the Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 from 2006. There are about a half-dozen other compatible web cams on the market.


I thought the Quickcam Chat was USB based? I'll check the cable...
Yep, USB



> I upgraded to 10.4.9 yesterday on my Sawtooth G4/400 (upgraded with a GigaDesigns 1.2 GHz CPU upgrade)... Working like a charm, including support for my Logitech web cam (same model as mentioned above).


Mine is a Sawtooth 400 also with a Sonnet 1.4. As for the cam, is yours the Pro 5000?



RideOn said:


> Computer would repeatedly go to a blue screen after doing a login. Tried 'safe mode' and the login screen came back repeatedly after entering the password.


That's the exact same problem i have right now on my G4. How did you remedy the problem?


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

How does one find out if their webcam is UVC compliant? According to logitech, they say my cam is only windows compliant.

My cam is the Logitech Quickcam Chat rev B
System profiler see's this though.

Camera:

Version:	0.00
Bus Power (mA):	500
Speed:	Up to 12 Mb/sec
Manufacturer:	
Product ID:	0x092c
Vendor ID:	0x046d

Macam says that with their driver the cam is fully supported. Now i would like it to be native on Mac. Any ideas?


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

i did ran to some problems once installed, but i did rectify optimize my system after and runs like a charm now.

My problem was mainly a system hangs, preview will not quit nor force quit would work.

All is good for now and my Bluetooth issue has been fixed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Just installed it on my Mac Mini G4. Everything seems to work just fine.

I'll have to see how it works on my daughter's iBook G3.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> You input is useful and I thank you for it but it does not seem to answer the reason USB ports that worked under 10.4.8 do not seem to respond correctly under 10.4.9


Yes - that's why I started my reply "I don't have a definitive answer".
This was just to indicate some of the quirks I have run into with USB devices and hubs. Some USB hubs seem to be marginal.

Didn't quite understand all of your last post - is everything working with 10.4.9 now?


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

iMac G5 - no issues
Powerbook 12" Rev. A - uh oh.

When I restarted the Powerbook it would reject every user's login password. I tried booting from the Tiger install disc and resetting them, but that didn't work. I just gave up and did an archive and reinstall. Downloading the 10.3.8 update now; I won't try .9 on this Powerbook again...


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well I've come across one HUGE(for me anyways as I need to install a few programs) problem caused by the 10.4.9 update. When I have .dmg files I can no longer open them the normal way I used to. I have to use Toast Titanium to mount them. There is a fix for those who want to do it, as I do because this is absolutely ridiculous n EXTREMELY ANNOYING!

http://www.macfixit.com/index.php?date=2007-03-14


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> iMac G5 - no issues
> Powerbook 12" Rev. A - uh oh.
> 
> When I restarted the Powerbook it would reject every user's login password. I tried booting from the Tiger install disc and resetting them, but that didn't work. I just gave up and did an archive and reinstall. Downloading the 10.3.8 update now; I won't try .9 on this Powerbook again...


Did you try to log in using Tiger install disc and doing a repair permissions? I've had that happen to me at least 10 times on my Pismo when it'd be in sleep mode for a long period of time. The Repair permissions would resolve that password reject issue everytime! Try it, cant hurt!


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

As i go with the new system, i did found a bit more of problems on the way my machine works. I did notice that my Airport card is kind of glitchy as it wasn't when i was on 10.4.8 even on my new extreme, but i personally think that it is the card and or the way the system works with the card, but i do have to do a couple of reload on my browser and finally see or finally get what i am suppose to get.

any fixed for that bug?

cheers


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Blew up my Macbook... 12 hours of spinning startup. Installed this last night. restarted several times thinking it must just need some time. Tried starting with extentions off, tried reseting PRAM... nothing.

I am reinstalling from my orginal boot boot DVD as we speak.

:-rolleyes::yikes:


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Wild! My Macbook took the update just fine. Had I noticed how many people were having trouble I probably would have waited. FYI, I used the combo update.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And someone was wondering why I said I'd wait about ten days before thinking about applying the 10.4.9 update.


----------



## machead (Jan 5, 2003)

*Run the update on my 533 DA. No issues yet*


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Did you try to log in using Tiger install disc and doing a repair permissions? I've had that happen to me at least 10 times on my Pismo when it'd be in sleep mode for a long period of time. The Repair permissions would resolve that password reject issue everytime! Try it, cant hurt!


Thanks for the tip! I did try that actually, several times to no effect. Too late now, I just installed 10.4.0 and let it move over the existing accounts.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Yesterday I backed up both my G4 dual 500 and the new Macbook prior to updates.... good thing! Both updates went smoothly with no serious problems, however, I've since noticed the fonts have changed. I had a few favourites and they've disappeared  

I haven't noticed any problems with the Macbook yet but it's my wifes computer and I haven't had a chance to give it a test drive yet.

Anyone else seen any font issues?

Cheers!


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

No problems on my MacBook.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Well I installed the 10.4.9 update on my system and have had absolutely no issues whatsoever. I have had noticed some significant improvements/enhancements especially when playing certain games such has Quake 4 and I noticed that some of the issues that I have had with Safari have been resolved.

Thank you Apple  

OS X Tiger is now a fully matured and stable operating system. No problems should be expected


----------

